# this caad9 or this six 13 ???



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

ok, I have 2 choices of bikes, here we go:

1- CAAD9 full ultegra SL with some dura ace 1300$$$$ (used - 2 weeks, too big for him) 
Mavic Ksyrium Elite 
Tires Michillan Krylon Carbon 
Crank Ultegra SL, 39/53 
*Chain Shimano Dura-Ace *
Rear Cogs Shimano Ultegra, 12-25 
Bottom Bracket FSA MegaExo 
*Front Derailleur Shimano Dura-Ace *
Headset FSA Alloy integated 
Saddle Fi'zi:k Pave Sport Mg 
Extras 2 Specialized cages, Carbon headset spacers 

2- cannondale six13 R2000 2005 brand new (This bike is old retail stock in showroom)
wheels :Campagnolo Zonda
tires: Hutchinson Fusion foldable, 700 x 23c
Crank :FSA Pro Team Issue Carbon, 39/53	
Full campagnolo centaur with record chain
Handlebars FSA WingPro
Saddle Fi'zi:k Arione Ti 1500$$$$$$

which one seems to be better ??


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

In my opinion, go with the CAAD9. I have never owned a Cdale, but am interested in them, but I can say this: 1) there are slight improvements on the CAAD9 over the 8, like more reinforced headtube and top tube as evidenced by the slight taper at that juncture.2) Ultegra SL is better than Centaur (I had a full Centaur group once, good not great), and Ultegra SL is definitely better shifting (you didn't specify what brake calipers and shifters on the CAAD9? Also, why an FSA BB?). 3) if indeed you have a full UItegra SL group (with the added advantage of Dura Ace chain and Front Derailleur), then you pretty much have race worthy componentry or at least more so than the Centaur equipped bike. (I also own an Ultegra and DA equipped bikes). The Ultegra SL group has been reviewed as a great groupset, with little differences from the current Dura Ace. The SL is almost as light as the DA and shifts just as well. If you're a Campy person then I guess go with the Centaur. 4) I also think the Zonda wheels might be a tad lighter than the Ksyrium Elites, but that would not be enough to persuade me to go with the CAAD8. 5) The CAAD9 may have a better fork, I'm not sure 6) do you really want to buy a 2005 bike? 7) On which bike do you like the color better?




shotojs78 said:


> ok, I have 2 choices of bikes, here we go:
> 
> 1- CAAD9 full ultegra SL with some dura ace 1300$$$$ (used - 2 weeks, too big for him)
> Mavic Ksyrium Elite
> ...


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

ping771 said:


> In my opinion, go with the CAAD9. I have never owned a Cdale, but am interested in them, but I can say this: 1) there are slight improvements on the CAAD9 over the 8, like more reinforced headtube and top tube as evidenced by the slight taper at that juncture.2) Ultegra SL is better than Centaur (I had a full Centaur group once, good not great), and Ultegra SL is definitely better shifting (you didn't specify what brake calipers and shifters on the CAAD9? Also, why an FSA BB?). 3) if indeed you have a full UItegra SL group (with the added advantage of Dura Ace chain and Front Derailleur), then you pretty much have race worthy componentry or at least more so than the Centaur equipped bike. (I also own an Ultegra and DA equipped bikes). The Ultegra SL group has been reviewed as a great groupset, with little differences from the current Dura Ace. The SL is almost as light as the DA and shifts just as well. If you're a Campy person then I guess go with the Centaur. 4) I also think the Zonda wheels might be a tad lighter than the Ksyrium Elites,* but that would not be enough to persuade me to go with the CAAD8. 5*) The CAAD9 may have a better fork, I'm not sure 6) do you really want to buy a 2005 bike? 7) On which bike do you like the color better?



brake caliper and shifter are ultegra SL.....it's not a caad8 2005, it's a six 13 2005...


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

It changes things a bit. For me, I'd have to see both bikes. Color is important. Also if road vibration is a concern, I think that the CAAD bikes give more road feedback, resulting in the six13 a slightly more comfortable ride. Also I believe that the headtube on the six13 is taller, resulting in a slightly less aggressive position. I'd go with my gut and also determining what dealing with the seller would be like. Good luck!


----------



## ninjaslim (Apr 30, 2006)

What sort of riding do you want to do?
Is a warranty of any importance to you? (you won't get one with the s/h CAAD9)
Do you have any other Campag / or Shimano equipped bikes?


----------



## eugkim (Jul 29, 2007)

I want to preface this opinion by stating that I have never ridden either bike. One thing that I have heard, however, is that the 05 six13 had a front carbon triangle that included the seat tube. Supposedly this was not very stiff, and Cannondale changed the six13 seat tubes to aluminum in subsequent years.

Have heard nothing but good about the CAAD 9.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I would go with Six13 for warrenty purpose beside Centaur grouppo is not that bad plus great color on the frame.


----------

